# Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed



## hazlnut (Oct 27, 2015)

Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows




> The Times tried to explain away the distribution as slightly lopsided, but that was just excuse making for a pattern of systemic corporate media conservative bias. Tim Russert is considered the gold standard among Sunday morning hosts, but during his time at Meet The Press, Republican guests outnumbered Democratic guests by a 2-1 margin.





Doesn't matter, study after study shows there is no "liberal bias" -- in fact on fiscal policy and foreign policy it's the opposite.  But the Fox Newsies will still cling what their masters tell them.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 27, 2015)

Sorry, but that "study" does not prove its assertion. There is clearly a legit bias in the news media in terms of story selection and placement, opinion shows, and editorialized programming.

Are you really this dense?


----------



## Rustic (Oct 27, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan rather, absolute bias for how many decades??


----------



## konradv (Oct 27, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> Sorry, but that "study" does not prove its assertion. There is clearly a legit bias in the news media in terms of story selection and placement, opinion shows, and editorialized programming.  Are you really this dense?


Depends how far you lean. If you're out on a limb one way or the other, everything looks like bias.  I think that's what you're feeling.  The average person just sees differences of opinion.  Wingnuts see conspiracy.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 27, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> Sorry, but that "study" does not prove its assertion. There is clearly a legit bias in the news media in terms of story selection and placement, opinion shows, and editorialized programming.
> 
> Are you really this dense?


On what issues? Social issues? Bfd.

On fiscal matters the media is owned and controlled by 7 corporations.

The media has been taken over. 1997 media deregulation act. Look it up.


----------



## westwall (Oct 27, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...








That's a pretty funny article.  Doesn't even come close to addressing the bias in gun stories where virtually never are defensive uses reported on, yet every single criminal use is.  Add to the the biased reporting of man caused global warming and yes, there is a clear progressive bias.  A blind person could see it.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 27, 2015)

on Sunday, a show had more gop guests


yea, that destroys the absolutely irrefutable fact that the media is pure leftist.

or not

mostly not



ok, all not


For this all not bullshit to have a chance, msn, abc, cbs, nbc, hln, cnn would have to go off the air for a year.


or 2


maybe 3


decades.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 27, 2015)

konradv said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but that "study" does not prove its assertion. There is clearly a legit bias in the news media in terms of story selection and placement, opinion shows, and editorialized programming.  Are you really this dense?
> ...


How do you eat the left's shit with your head buried in the sand?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but that "study" does not prove its assertion. There is clearly a legit bias in the news media in terms of story selection and placement, opinion shows, and editorialized programming.
> ...



1996 actually.  Telecommunications Act of 1996, which fundamentally changed how media ownership and cross-ownership works --- which, while it was being developed, garnered a grand total of _nineteen minutes_ of coverage from the parties who stood to gain from it.  If you weren't part of the broadcast industry, you probably heard nothing about it.

That would be nineteen minutes _combined_ -- from _all_ commercial news sources put together.

That's how ClearChannel bloated itself up to over _twelve hundred_ radio stations.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2015)

westwall said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> ...



Without taking the time to read the article -- "defensive uses" would obviously not make news like a "criminal use" would.  The former is passive nonaction; the latter is action.  Action (this just in) $ells.  That's uh, why we have so many local studios presenting "Action News".

If commercial news, particularly TV news, has a bias it's to the sensational.  Fires, floods, shootings (preferably with gory victim stories), scandals, fear and loathing.  It shouldn't be news that that's "news".

Nobody, anywhere, makes money from espousing an ideology.  Ideologies don't sell.  _Emotion _does.


----------



## westwall (Oct 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...









Check the local press everywhere and you will find many, many reports of defensive gun usage every day.  You almost NEVER hear about those uses at the national level.  But the national news loves to have criminal uses as often as possible.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 27, 2015)

So what you're saying is, ignore the Leftist crap you see and hear from 95% of the media and instead believe a "study". Yeah ok, I think I'll take reality for $100 Alex.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Without taking the time to read the article -- "defensive uses" would obviously not make news like a "criminal use" would.  The former is passive nonaction; the latter is action.  Action (this just in) $ells.  That's uh, why we have so many local studios presenting "Action News".
> 
> If commercial news, particularly TV news, has a bias it's to the sensational.  Fires, floods, shootings (preferably with gory victim stories), scandals, fear and loathing.  It shouldn't be news that that's "news".
> 
> Nobody, anywhere, makes money from espousing an ideology.  Ideologies don't sell.  _Emotion _does.



Whoa now there mister ... You aren't being very average ... How are we supposed to think there isn't any bias in that statement ... 

.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2015)

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Oh I've seen the local press, and no that's not what I see at all.  The focus is _always_ on all the disastrous cataclysmic woe-is-us crap I already described.  That's what grabs attention, and attention is what they're after.  Attention means ratings, and ratings mean money.

Nobody does commercial news to supply a public service.  There's no money in that, and real news is expensive.  Their goal is profit, period.  And profit means attention-grabbing, and attention-grabbing means action, disaster, fear and loathing.  So that's what's sought.  It's why we have the truism, "if it bleeds, it leads".


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Without taking the time to read the article -- "defensive uses" would obviously not make news like a "criminal use" would.  The former is passive nonaction; the latter is action.  Action (this just in) $ells.  That's uh, why we have so many local studios presenting "Action News".
> ...



I'm allowed.  It's been my career.

Plus I got a note from da teacher.  See?  

And btw ---- _nothing _about me is "average", m'dear.


----------



## BlackSand (Oct 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Plus I got a note from da teacher.  See?



Uh ... That's a prescription for Xanax ... 





Just passing through ... Night, Sleep Well.

.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## S.J. (Oct 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> And btw ---- _nothing _about me is "average", m'dear.


Or normal.


----------



## Laughing-gas (Oct 27, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but that "study" does not prove its assertion. There is clearly a legit bias in the news media in terms of story selection and placement, opinion shows, and editorialized programming.
> ...


I think that you meant to say the repeal of the the Fairness Doctrine in 1987.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone claiming there isn't a liberal bias in the media is either lying or stupid.


----------



## Hancock (Oct 27, 2015)

Or a stupid liar

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ninja007 (Oct 27, 2015)

i guess the OP didn't see the study that 93% of media vote lib....


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 28, 2015)

What is really ironic is that the OP uses a massively and openly biased source to declare that there is no bias.  Really laughable.

The facts explored with this 'study' center on appearances on SUNDAY shows.  IOW, it has virtually nothing to do with the charge of media bias.  That is blatantly obvious.  You might want to try again OP.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 28, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct.

'The media' are interested in only one thing: profits, and couldn't care less about 'liberal' or 'conservative.'

The 'liberal media' myth is a contrivance of the right, the consequence of news organizations relating facts and the truth that conflict with failed conservative dogma. 

Needless to say conservatives will continue to attempt to keep the myth alive, perceiving it as an article of religious faith, by propagating the lie that 'the media' are 'liberal.'


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2015)

Laughing-gas said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Head said:
> ...


Nope. Pogo got it right. 1996.

The airwaves use to be public. Now they are owned controlled and sensored by mega Corporations


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Anyone claiming there isn't a liberal bias in the media is either lying or stupid.


Because like many lemmings you don't see whats really going on.

How did bush get away with lying us into Iraq if the media is liberal?

The media may be liberal when it wants to be but where its important to the rich it is sensored and conservative.

Did the media say anything when citizens united was passed? A liberal media would have.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone claiming there isn't a liberal bias in the media is either lying or stupid.
> ...


Bush lied, people died. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


S.J. doesn't realize that by saying the media is liberal, all he's doing is proving just how brainwashed he is.  

The GOP did a great job convincing conservatives that 

a.  Their own government is the problem
b. The media is liberal
c. Unions Liberals and poor people ruined the economy
d. Trickle down works
e. Corporations aren't causing global warming.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 28, 2015)

B-B-B-B--B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-BUT I HAVE A "STUDY"!!!!!!


 and you wonder why you arent taken seriously????


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 

YAWN


libs are simply losers who deny facts put right in their faces.

many in the media you say isnt liberal actually worked for Democrat administrations or in politics, many more contribute heavily to democrat causes

libs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Money, Politics And The Press: Media Political Donations To ...*
www.huffingtonpost.com/.../media-political-donatio...

Cached
Similar
The Huffington Post
Loading...
Sep 6, 2012 - Media CEOs, though, also donated more to *Democrats* than ... Time Warner's Jeff Bewkes and CBS' *Leslie Moonves* (who both ... Comcast's Brian L. Roberts donated $10,000 to the *Democratic Party* of Pennsylvania (the state ...
Missing: shill


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2015)

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


If Bush lied, then they all lied, including Kerry, Clinton, and the rest of the left. They were all going on the intelligence at the time.

No one buys that stupid saying anymore.


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


And then lie to others, and other brain dead, low information libtards believe them, but informed conservatives know they're all a bunch of two faced liars and cheats.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Yea but their bosses sensor what they can and can not say.

Not even the DNC is liberal.  Remember they wanted to nominate party elder Hillary in 2008 and not Grass roots Obama?  Democrats are corporate suck asses just like Republicans.  Only difference is they occasionally give a dog a bone.

Here is what pisses me off about you right wing liars and idiots.  One day you are saying Democrats are socialists and the next you admit there is hardly a difference between the two parties. 

I tend to agree more that there isn't enough difference between democrats and republicans.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2015)

007 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


They were lied to.  We all were.  The Bush administration lied to all of us.  I believe Republicans knew but did the Democrats?  If anything, the Bush regime was great at forcing the Democrats to go along.  If they didn't they were painted as anti troops.  

In fact, Chaney mailed Tom Daschelle and Pat Leahy anthrax for not going along.

2001 anthrax attacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 

and you wonder why you're laughed at??


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2015)

bedowin62 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Putin is evil, Kim Jung is evil, Castro is evil, but Dick Chaney is not?  You are a fool.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 28, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> i guess the OP didn't see the study that 93% of media vote lib....



I guess you didn't see that "how they vote" is irrelevant.  Nice link too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 28, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck off, Sock Girl

LOL

What a fucking tool


----------



## kaz (Oct 28, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's what your liberal media masters told you


----------



## kaz (Oct 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > i guess the OP didn't see the study that 93% of media vote lib....
> ...



So 93% voting left is irrelevant to bias?  So you say that with Fox too, right?  Sure they vote Republican, but that's not bias...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 28, 2015)

Laughing-gas said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Head said:
> ...



Nope, that's a separate event.  He's referring to TelCom 96.  And that wasn't the only corporate giveaway.  They tried to turn the knife further a few years later and the public outcry was so unanimous -- groups as diverse as the ACLU and the NRA united in opposition -- that they backed down.

That was around the same time as Michael Powell's infamous "Mercedes Divide" quip.  Powell, the appointed Chair of the FCC and living proof that talent skips a generation, answered a query about the "digital divide" (the haves and have-nots of the internets) by commenting he was concerned with the 'Mercedes Divide' -- "I'd like to have one, and I can't afford it".


----------



## Pogo (Oct 28, 2015)

kaz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



_Voting _is not _reporting_.  In either case.  I don't know or care how Fox personnel vote.  It's irrelevant.

In a related story ---- Duh.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 28, 2015)

You almost gotta laugh at the one sided argument by low information lefties. Sure republicans appear on mainstream left leaning media but you will never see a democrat appear on a Fox news show although they have a standing invite. Democrats pat themselves on the back for appearing on smarmy shows like the "View" and get softball questions but republicans have to have a set of culyones to face those angry shrews. CBS even tried treason when they produced forged documents to undermine a presidential election and now Hollywood is trying an end run around the history books with a fake drama about the incident. Two reporters from the Washington Post used an undisclosed informant that they kept secret for forty freaking years to undermine a republican over a 3rd rate burglary. Try that today against a democrat and you would never get away with it. Why do lefties continue to whine about Fox when they have ABC, NBC, CBS, MSNBC, Al Jazeera, PBS and CNN? They short answer is that they want it all.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Laughing-gas said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Progressives don't forget history but Republicans sure do.  Hell I even forgot about Lil Powell.  He picked on Howard Stern.  Got him off public radio, the jerk.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> How did bush get away with lying us into Iraq if the media is liberal?


Because Bush wasn't lying, and the Democrats were saying the same thing he was.  Maybe if you weren't stoned 24/7 you would have remembered that.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2015)

S.J. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > How did bush get away with lying us into Iraq if the media is liberal?
> ...


That's about the best you can ever expect from a Republican when it comes to admitting fault.  If they were at fault, so were the Democrats.  Everyone has to "share" the blame.  

Republicans have never fucked up in the history of America.  Got it.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 28, 2015)

Democrats were pushing for military action against Iraq long before Bush was president.  We've been over this many times.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 28, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly unable to distinguish fact from opinion.
This thread is a failure, like all of Hazlnuts.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 28, 2015)

left-wing idiot says: "study after study................."

these are the same left-wing morons that want to cry about "confirmation bias" and in the next minute they are citing some "study" that started out with the conclusion and worked backward to "prove" it.

talk about anti-science!!

libs are losers who lie to themselves


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 28, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> ...


So, I guess you will be denying that there is a clear conservative bend to FOX then.

I wait your interesting response...


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 28, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...


 
OF COURSE there is; just less of an ideological bend then the other stations have to the left.
 i can easily back that up but........................................


i wait your interesting response


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 28, 2015)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL now that's some funny shit right there. Anyone that watches any network with an objective mind can see the bias. But unlike OP you must not be a hack.


----------



## bedowin62 (Oct 28, 2015)

see how your rabid left-wing lemmings have polarized America????

Progressives ALWAYS OVEREACH!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 28, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> Sorry, but that "study" does not prove its assertion. There is clearly a legit bias in the news media in terms of story selection and placement, opinion shows, and editorialized programming.
> 
> Are you really this dense?




Yes.....the Nut is really that dense.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2015)

S.J. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > How did bush get away with lying us into Iraq if the media is liberal?
> ...


Hardly a peep out of the liberal media about dennist hastert. Compare him to Jerry sandusky. Jerry's a monster that should never go free for what he did but not nearly the same reaction for a powerful Republican. Liberal media my ass.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Hardly a peep?  Its being reported all over.  But Hastert has been out of public life for 10 years or more. Sandusky was still employed.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Hardly a peep. And you're right. People probably knew when he stepped down. But not a peep. But Clinton affairs were fair game. You're such sheep.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Its beign reported all over Google and Yahoo.
Clinton was president of the united states.  Hardly the same as a washed up speaker of the house who has been out of office over 10 years.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


If he were a democrat it'd be a lot different. But we'll never know. We don't have a newt, vetter, Foley, Craig or hastert. Notice it was all these scumbag who went after Clinton? Makes us like the Clinton's.

If you hate them this much they got to be good.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 28, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You dont throw out scumbags in scandals.  You keep electing them.
If he were a Democrat he'd be hailed as "brave" and "a victim."


----------



## Hancock (Oct 28, 2015)

Haha, myth of liberal media bias....is once again confirmed as truth after CNBC debate

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Londoner (Oct 28, 2015)

...............


----------



## Londoner (Oct 28, 2015)

..........................


----------



## Londoner (Oct 28, 2015)

The reason Republicans perpetuate the liberal media bias is twofold.

1. The claim that conservatives are under-represented in news reporting allows them to pressure the networks to broadcast more conservative content. It's called "working the refs".

2. If you're going lie about things like Iraq, you need to convince your viewers that they can't trust any other news sources. You don't want your voters to discover that you're full of shit. Consider this: 100% of the Republicans on this message board did not even know that Bush raised the debt ceiling 7 times -  moreover, 4 of those times were with a Republican House/Senate. This is the power of Fox news and Limbaugh and Savage and Beck and Levine. They and the Republican party would not be in business if Republican voters trusted non-Republican news sources. This is why they condition their viewers to be afraid of the lame stream media


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 29, 2015)

Londoner said:


> The reason Republicans perpetuate the liberal media bias is twofold.
> 
> 1. The claim that conservatives are under-represented in news reporting allows them to pressure the networks to broadcast more conservative content. It's called "working the refs".
> 
> 2. If you're going lie about things like Iraq, you need to convince your viewers that they can't trust any other news sources. You don't want your voters to discover that you're full of shit. Consider this: 100% of the Republicans on this message board did not even know that Bush raised the debt ceiling 7 times -  moreover, 4 of those times were with a Republican House/Senate. This is the power of Fox news and Limbaugh and Savage and Beck and Levine. They and the Republican party would not be in business if Republican voters trusted non-Republican news sources. This is why they condition their viewers to be afraid of the lame stream media



So very fucking easy to beat the brain dead!


*Crowd roars as Cruz attacks the media*
The Hill ^ | October 28, 2015 | Niall Stanage
Ted Cruz Rants About Media Bias During CNBC Debate (Watch the video at the link) Sen. Ted Cruz of Texas won some of the biggest cheers of the first segment of the Republican presidential debate Wednesday with a vigorous attack on the media in general, and the CNBC moderators in particular. Cruz, asked about the debt limit, diverted to assert that the questions posed in the first half-hour of the debate "illustrate why the American people don't trust the media. This is not a cage match." The first-term senator went on the paraphrase what he argued were excessively hostile questions...


----------



## Hancock (Oct 29, 2015)

Londoner said:


> The reason Republicans perpetuate the liberal media bias is twofold.
> 
> 1. The claim that conservatives are under-represented in news reporting allows them to pressure the networks to broadcast more conservative content. It's called "working the refs".
> 
> 2. If you're going lie about things like Iraq, you need to convince your viewers that they can't trust any other news sources. You don't want your voters to discover that you're full of shit. Consider this: 100% of the Republicans on this message board did not even know that Bush raised the debt ceiling 7 times -  moreover, 4 of those times were with a Republican House/Senate. This is the power of Fox news and Limbaugh and Savage and Beck and Levine. They and the Republican party would not be in business if Republican voters trusted non-Republican news sources. This is why they condition their viewers to be afraid of the lame stream media


You're out of touch bro. Liberal media bias was on full display tonight. Be careful, denial can be a dangerous thing.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 29, 2015)

Rustic said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> ...


Bet you're looking forward to "Truth", the new film about Dan Rather and Bush not showing up for duty.


----------



## RWNJ (Oct 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> ...


And let's not forget how they are always stirring racial tensions. Every time a black is shot by whitey, they're on there playing the race card. Pathetic.


----------



## westwall (Oct 29, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...








You mean when Rather knowingly presented false paperwork?  That story?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 7, 2016)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the liberal media telling the rest of the country how GOP run Michigan poisoned the citizens of flint with lead? And GOP gov Rick Snyder just apologized.

If those guys blamed Obama for the bp oil spill, why not blame Rick Snyder for what happened in flint?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 8, 2016)

Where is the media on this?  http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...7/governor-meet-morning-flint-mayor/78402190/

This is what happens when Republican rule


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Where is the media on this?  Flint mayor: Cost of lead fix could hit $1.5 billion
> 
> This is what happens when Republican rule



Right the Democrats destroy the place with decades of corruption and in trying to keep it from imploding a mistake is made while the GOP is trying to stave off bankruptcy and you libs got the nerve to point the finger at the GOP? If the Dem idiots were still in charge there wouldn't be any running water.


----------



## TooTall (Jan 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The US Congress voted and people died.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 8, 2016)

The number of conservatives interviewed on Sunday talk shows has absolutely, positively nothing to do with the way news is covered overall.

Holy crap.

What silly, weak, transparent stretch.
.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 8, 2016)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faux News should really be named Strawman News. Their whole schtick is to create nonexistent enemies, make consevatives afraid of them, and then get them riled up to 'defeat' these nonexistent enemies at the polls.

Politics by fear.


----------



## Norman (Jan 8, 2016)

Liberal media finds no signs of liberal media bias?

Shocking...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 8, 2016)

Iron Head said:


> Sorry, but that "study" does not prove its assertion. There is clearly a legit bias in the news media in terms of story selection and placement, opinion shows, and editorialized programming.
> 
> Are you really this dense?



He just gave you indisputable proof of GOP biased 'story selection'.  Again the chart looks like this:






Can you read that chart?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 8, 2016)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh please on Sunday mornings everyone knows liberals don't watch news shows , hell either they sleep till noon or watching reruns of honey boo boo.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jan 9, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but that "study" does not prove its assertion. There is clearly a legit bias in the news media in terms of story selection and placement, opinion shows, and editorialized programming.
> ...


Anyone can read the chart.  

Connecting that chart with a meaningful conclusion is another story altogether.  The single metric it measures is meaningless on its own in regards to the OP's supposition.  The number of Sunday show guests is utterly irrelevant in determining bias within a media outlet.  I would bet that the word Obama is uttered more than anything else on FOX but virtually no one anywhere is claiming that they are left wing.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 3, 2018)

The Rabbi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



More evidence: 

News Anchor At Sinclair-Owned Station Hits Back At Trump | HuffPost

Sinclair already owns or operates more than 170 TV stations in the U.S. The company is in the process of purchasing Tribune Media, which would give it control over 42 more stations, thereby allowing it to reach 72 percent of TV households in America.

You're being brainwashed and don't even know it.

While Nam made her dissatisfaction clear, other employees working at Sinclair-owned or -operated stations have voiced their frustration anonymously. CNN reported Monday that employees it spoke with felt Sinclair was pushing a political agenda on local TV audiences.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Dude, you get all your information from sources that have been documented to run fake news stories.  How do you expect it to be taken seriously?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Apr 4, 2018)

2 years old.

Dead thread is dead...


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Apr 4, 2018)

Iron Head said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Head said:
> ...



it's buried their in advance, that's why they bury their hands in the sand yo begin with, hoping to find the shit


----------



## Snouter (Apr 4, 2018)

unban hazelfuckingnut!  Damit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 4, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim Russert had been dead for, what, 3 years?  Study after study shows a leftwing bias, you sleazy lying dirtbag.   The number of guests doesn't determine the bias, you dumbfuck.  Leftwing shows have Republican guests who are outnumbered by the leftwing regulars on the show who give them an ambush interview.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



That's why so-called "mainstream news" is swirling down the toilet, moron.  They're the "destroy Trump at any cost 24 hours a day" news.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Apr 4, 2018)

No left wing bias.  That is funny.  I love it how the left howls that the right has one single network.  Then they complain about radio.  How did Air America work out?  You ever take a look at who the conservatives are supposed to be on the left networks?  On Brooks and Shields, my brother told me one of them is supposed to be a conservative.  They sounded identical to me.  The latina, Ann Navarro?  Isn't she supposed to be a Republican?  That is almost like saying Robert Mueller is a Republican.  Oh wait, they do.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh hey, the youtube shooter was a jilted hispanic lover.  Whoops.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 4, 2018)

The myth of the myth is a joke.  The media has dropped all pretense of objectivity.

Worse, it has given rise to the Breitbarts, WNDs and Sinclairs of the world as a response.

Self-inflicted wound.  We've done this to ourselves, and now we can't believe any press at any time.

Good luck with that, in a democracy.
.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2018)

S.J. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


It’s ducumented?

Don’t expect to hear the truth from fox or rush


----------



## DustyInfinity (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't get the panic over Sinclair.  The business just had statements to the consumer that they would tell the truth.  How is a promise against bias a blow to free speech?  If they go full right bias, it will just make them look worse.  Do you really have to FORCE your anchors to read a statement that they care about the truth?


----------



## hadit (Apr 4, 2018)

Londoner said:


> The reason Republicans perpetuate the liberal media bias is twofold.
> 
> 1. The claim that conservatives are under-represented in news reporting allows them to pressure the networks to broadcast more conservative content. It's called "working the refs".
> 
> 2. If you're going lie about things like Iraq, you need to convince your viewers that they can't trust any other news sources. You don't want your voters to discover that you're full of shit. Consider this: 100% of the Republicans on this message board did not even know that Bush raised the debt ceiling 7 times -  moreover, 4 of those times were with a Republican House/Senate. This is the power of Fox news and Limbaugh and Savage and Beck and Levine. They and the Republican party would not be in business if Republican voters trusted non-Republican news sources. This is why they condition their viewers to be afraid of the lame stream media



When you say something as stupid as "100% of Republicans", then proceed to claim you know what they do or do not know, you climb on the short bus chanting, "bowling shoes, bowling shoes".


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You're too stupid to see it but you just agreed with my point.


----------



## miketx (Apr 4, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2018)

The Rabbi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Liberal media my ass

Sinclair Broadcast Group, the largest owner and operator of local TV stations in the U.S., is under fire this week for requiring dozens of its news anchors to recite an on-air critique of “fake” news stories, echoing the language of President Donald Trump and his allies in their attacks on the media.  

You're being brainwashed and don't even know it.

Sinclair Journalists Worry They’re Being Watched: 'There's A Lot Held Over Us' | HuffPost


----------



## S.J. (Apr 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You are such a tool.  MSM is the propaganda arm of the Democratic/Communist Party.  They've been outed repeatedly for running false stories, many of them deliberately made up.  That's been documented.  You turn a blind eye to it because admitting you're brainwashed would be too much for your ego to handle so you find confirmation for your misguided beliefs in yet another propaganda source.  You, talking about being brainwashed is the height of irony.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2018)

S.J. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I just showed you that Sinclair Media is a right wing media organization that owns and operates most of the local news channels around the country.  Sinclair sends out talking points to their personalities and makes them repeat the lies your right wing machine wants to brainwash people into believing.

What is MSM?  Main Stream Media?  That's kind of generic don't you think?  And Huffington post is for sure a lefty source but it's important to have a lefty source to counter the lies coming from Fox, Rush, Drudge, etc. 

Yes a free honest media is liberal and does not like Republicans.  Can you blame them?  Do you like Republicans?  Do you like the rich buying up all the media and then brainwashing us with propoganda?

You think honest reporting is bias.  If it doesn't have a right wing spin on it it's bias and lefty.  You are way too far to the right to be taken seriously.  You even consider MSM liberal.  I got news for ya pal.  It's not.  But you'll label anything that isn't RUsh or Fox as unfair.  You're a hoot.

Lets go to MSNBC and Fox and see who lies.

FOX's file: | PunditFact

Fox tells the truth 10% of the time.  30% of what they say is FALSE.  

When you catch MSNBC lying please let us and politifact know.  So far nothing

MSNBC's file: | PunditFact


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




​But ---- "liburrul media".  They're still trying to sell that shit.

Orwell warned about Doublethink but he understated how insidious it can be.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

S.J. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Here's a klown who not only plants his flag on a Tu Quoque fallacy -- for his "Tu" he trots out a complete myth he just pulled out of his ass.

That's gotta hurt.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> The myth of the myth is a joke.  The media has dropped all pretense of objectivity.
> 
> Worse, it has given rise to the Breitbarts, WNDs and Sinclairs of the world as a response.
> 
> ...



Uh -- hardly.  Rather, the eruption of the Dimbarts, Whirled Nuts, CNS "News", Sinclairs, Limblobs, Hateway Pundits, Brent Bozo, Matt Drugged, etc etc etc is part of the same propaganda-machine spewing out the "liburrul media" myth in the first place.  They're not a "response" to jack shit --- they're _part of the same dishonest thrust pushing for the same purpose.  _You're looking at_ an offense, not a defense.  _And one that invents its own mythological strawman bogeyman to pretend to be self-snowflaked over.  And the fact that there are enough sheep to believe this mythology is testament to how effective that propaganda is.  And the fact that you just "funnied" this reality tells us you're part of that gullible herd.

"I admit it : The liberal media were never that powerful and the whole thing was often used as an excuse by conservatives for conservative failures."_ -- William Kristol 
_
"I've gotten balanced coverage and broad coverage - all we could have asked. ... For heaven sakes, we kid about the liberal media, but every republican on earth does that." _-- Pat Buchanan_​


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The myth of the myth is a joke.  The media has dropped all pretense of objectivity.
> ...


I was in the business for 18 years, and I'm still involved on the periphery.

I know precisely how the game is played.

You're going to believe whatever suits your ideology.  Great, run with it.
.


----------



## Votto (Apr 4, 2018)

Now, now, if you are CNN giving Hillary the debate questions before the debate, that does not mean that they favor her.  That just means they know she is far more stupid and needs time to process the information, hopefully without using e-mail.

And no Hillary, your Norton fire wall is crap.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

John Oliver last summer:

​

The followup from this month:

​


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Then I've been in the business twice as long as you.  But that's not an important distinction.
  What matters is I'm _honest _about it.  

Your laughably so-called "liburrul media" is a corporatocracy.  And has been for way more than 18 years.


----------



## RWNJ (Apr 4, 2018)

S.J. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


It is easier to fool someone than to convince them that they have been fooled.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 4, 2018)

Why use critical thinking when you can just find a study that concludes what you want to believe? That is the mantra of the Left.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You have much to protect, and that's what you're doing.
.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Ummmmm.... read the posts.  I don't seem to be the one "protecting" here.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I believe that you believe that.

So we're good.
.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Local news stations generally don't discuss national issues.  They cover murders, fires, robberies and city politics.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Only the snowflake idiots are swallowing the meme that the media isn't biased.  It's been proven to be biased over and over again.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And he predictably doubles down and links another propaganda source to back up his previous propaganda sources.  I noticed how your "fact checking" site doesn't provide any documentation, just calls all the Fox reporters liars.  You and Pogo are perfect examples of Stalin's term "useful idiots".  Useful to them, useless to society.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yeah you keep saying that over and over hoping eventually somebody will actually believe it, because you did.

We notice you never back it up.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And everyone in the world knows it.  They think if they keep denying it it'll somehow be true (as the world laughs at them).


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

S.J. said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well there you have it.  One wag says "because I say so" and the other chimes in with the "everybody knows" fallacy.

That's two corroborating pieces of rockheaded-solid evidence right there.  Yessiree Bob.  

Gee Wally, what a great debate team.  You might say, master debaters.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 4, 2018)

S.J. said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


They will never admit it because propaganda doesn't work if everyone knows it's propaganda.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Bullshit.  This is why the Deadspin video was so powerful: It shows exactly how a company that controls so many local media outlets can influence messaging.  

Sinclair’s plan to force its anchors to read these anti-media promos — and it wasn’t quite as alarming as seeing it on video.

But Sinclair’s influence might not be so apparent going forward; it might be far more difficult to track. And even when we catch instances of Sinclair’s right-wing agenda, they might not look as haunting as when we see them edited together.

You must love the brainwashing message or you are too stupid to see it?  You'll argue anything though we already know that.  


Sinclair’s pro-Trump news is taking over local TV. See if they own your station.

In fact, some of the most troubling trends in conservative media are not so much the things that are said on air. Rather, they are the things that are ignored. Whether it’s downplaying the president’s alleged affair with a porn actress or a crisis in Puerto Rico, modern conservative media doesn’t just shape our picture of the world with persuasion; rather, it also does it with omission.

But not all news stations went along

View image on Twitter





FOX 47 Madison

✔@fox47madison
https://twitter.com/fox47madison/status/980943337589964805


In response to the Sinclair message aired: "WMSN/FOX47 Madison did not air the Sinclair promotional announcement during our 9pm news this weekend. Rather, we stayed true to our commitment to provide our Madison area viewers local news, weather and sports of interest to them."

7:01 PM - Apr 2, 2018


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Sinclair recently became the news story when it ordered its 193 local television stations across the country to read an identical script on the air denouncing other traditional news organizations as producers of “fake news,” an accusation popularized by the fakest newsy himself, President Trump.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2018)

S.J. said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Are you two done jerking each other off?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2018)

S.J. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



So let me get this straight.  Unless Trump Rush or Fox says it it's fake?

When fake news blasts traditional media for being “fake news,” how does one respond?

when a local news station is required to have its anchor read propaganda created by its master 

And it’s about to get bigger. The company is poised to expand even further with a pending $3.9 billion purchase of Tribune Media, which owns 42 other stations, including some in the largest markets — New York, Los Angeles and Chicago.

Injecting opinion into millions of homes, prepackaged and then delivered by stations that have earned their audience’s trust

this mega-multiplatform media conglomerate is directly imposing its own agenda on unwitting audiences.

The obvious question should be that once you have hundreds of stations regurgitating the same message to millions of people, how do neutral, third-party entities combat the disinformation?

This is the real and disheartening danger. How does a free nation remain free without a vibrant fourth estate? When a media company as vast and penetrating as Sinclair can claim the moral high road, while molding and marshaling public thought essentially against a free press, it seems not irrational to fear a future featuring a Soviet-style propagandist state.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Top viewer commentary said:

>> Thank you for honoring your commitment to your viewers! There's no doubt that you'll get grief from the owners but you honored the basic fundamentals of our democracy. Those that aired it are no different than North Korean or Russian Propaganda TV. <<​
"Thanks" indeed but it should go without saying.

Butt wait ---- "liburrul media".  Despite glaring evidence to the reverse.  Yeah that's the ticket.  
"War is Peace", "Freedom is Slavery", and most pertinently "Ignorance is Strength".


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You know who I laugh at?  Bill and Hillary Clinton.  Bill Clinton helped get himself impeached and helped Hillary lose when he went along with this Republican bill. 

Telecommunications Act of 1996

Then the rich/republicans gobbled up all the media and they used that media to convince the American people that Hillary is a liar and shouldn't be president.  And they used it to talk about Monica every day until Bill was impeached.  This could even be responsible for Al Gore losing.  It could also be how GW Bush got away with lying us into Iraq.

Well I'm glad this came back to bite her and Bill in the asses.  They went along with too many of the GOP's plans in the 90's. 

Bill Clinton’s telecom law: Twenty years later


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yes and if you take over the local news.  You know, the news that people trust and assume isn't liberal or conservative, and if you implant your message carefully, you can change stupid minds.  Fortunately Sinclair was obvious just like Republicans and their illegal gerrymandering.  Just like Trump's collusion is obvious.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Bull Clinton's wimp-ass passing of TelComm 96 with nary a whimper --- a structural revolution to which the mass media networks (those who stood to benefit from it) devoted a grand total coverage of nineteen minutes, _combined _--- is the most egregious fuckup of either of his two terms.

Yanno when AT&T monopolized the telephone system like Sinclair's doing with local (cough cough) television, they were forced by government to break up.  Now we've got government _sanctioning _it.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



This reminds me of how much time the liberal media spent talking about Citizens United   
Why Corporate Media Won't Cover Citizens United

According to Bloomberg Politics, a full 78 percent of Americans think we should overturn the Supreme Court's 2010 _Citizens United_ decision that opened up our election process to floods of corporate money. 

Or the Tea Act gave the British East India Company total control over the North American tea trade, exempted it from having to pay taxes on exported tea, and gave it a refund on any tea it was unable to sell.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 4, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> Myth Of Liberal Media Bias Destroyed As Study Finds Conservatives Dominate Sunday Shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a contingent of the right wing that actually believes they will some day make normal journalism 'fake' and Fake News like you find on Fox News and Breitbart 'normal'. They think they are going to make their 'opinion' more important than facts. 

Sorry cons it isn't going to happen. You can fool yourselves and those like you but this Socialist Utopia cons are looking for like they have in North Korea can only happen in a vacuum. Where facts can't get out.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> ......
> 
> Yes and if you take over the local news.  You know, the news that people trust and assume isn't liberal or conservative......




Only an ignorant dupe makes such an assumption. Local news sources are often just cheaper versions of a larger parent company, with all attendant bias and agenda.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yeah, keep repeating your mantra.  No fake news, no fake news, no fake news.
Trump's 'Fake News Awards' lead with CNN, ABC's Ross, NY Times's Krugman
CNN Corrects a Trump Story, Fueling Claims of ‘Fake News’
After CNN, ABC News Fake Trump Stories, An Editor Says Trump Is 'Inspiring Great Journalism' | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD

It's what is called "documentation".  Something you and sealyhomo have yet to provide.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 4, 2018)

>> Sinclair also began to develop workarounds to FCC regulations barring ownership of more than one commercial station per media market. The Smith brothers [owners of Sinclair -- see link] had their mother create a shell company to buy up stations that Sinclair legally could not, “promptly leasing the broadcast rights to Sinclair under a loophole known as a Local Marketing Agreement,” as Hylton explains. The FCC figured out what they were doing and fined Sinclair as well as the shell company, but enabled them to keep going with that loophole in the future.

That ability to work around limitations on owning multiple networks in a given city or region has helped fuel Sinclair’s incredible growth. Mother Jones’s Kroll reported that Sinclair is set, after the Tribune deal, to own two or more stations in 69 media markets across 46 of the 50 states. It will have at least one station in 39 of the top 50 media markets and seven of the top 10.

Sinclair’s regulatory gamesmanship was aided, Hylton writes, by its cultivation of relationships with influential politicians. The Smith brothers became prolific fundraisers for their local Congress member, Robert Ehrlich of Baltimore County, Maryland.

“In 1998, Sinclair had filed a request with the FCC to purchase fifteen new stations, some located in cities where the company already owned stations, but FCC commissioner Michael Powell had been reluctant to approve the deal,” Hylton writes. “Ehrlich fired off a series of letters to Powell, mincing no words. He reminded Powell that he was a member of the House committee that oversees the FCC and its budget, questioned whether Powell had been influenced by liberals like Jesse Jackson, and threatened that if the Sinclair request was not approved soon, he would ‘not hesitate to call for a congressional investigation.’ By the end of the year, fourteen of the fifteen purchases were approved.”

[Poster note: Michael Powell is black, so read into that whatever applies]

When Ehrlich ran for governor in 2002, the Sinclair networks backed him extensively, including by instructing their Baltimore station’s reporters to dig up dirt on the Democratic candidate, Lt. Gov. Kathleen Kennedy Townsend, according to Hylton.

The Smiths also gave Ehrlich a helicopter to use, free of charge, in violation of state campaign finance rules; Ehrlich, once he won the election, would pay Sinclair $60,000 from the state budget to produce a set of ads that “featured the new governor popping up in people’s homes to help with household chores,” as Hylton put it.

.... In 2008, Sinclair raised eyebrows yet again for running an ad attempting to tie then-Sen. Barack Obama to Weather Underground terrorist Bill Ayers. The ad declared that Obama was “friends with Ayers” and that his “political career was launched at Ayers’s home.” (It wasn’t.) This was an ad, not Sinclair original programming — but, the New York Times’s Jim Rutenberg noted, it was an ad that Fox News and CNN declined to run due to legal concerns.

In 2010, Sinclair faced another uproar for running sleazy political ads — this time, a 25-minute infomercial from the National Republican Trust PAC called “Breaking Point.” ...  The ads, narrated by E.W. Jackson — an ultra-right-wing minister who has decried yoga as leading to Satanism, and who’d later achieve attention as the Republican nominee for lieutenant governor of Virginia in 2013 — paints a picture of President Obama as a pawn in a shadowy conspiracy meant to “mak[e] billionaire George Soros rich.” <<​

Say, that's a neat trick.... making a billionaire rich.  Must be like watering your water.


>> In December 2016, Jared Kushner told a group of business executives that the Trump campaign had cut a deal with Sinclair for better coverage. In exchange for more access to Trump, “Sinclair would broadcast their Trump interviews across the country without commentary, Kushner said,” Politico’s Josh Dawsey and Hadas Gold reported. “Kushner highlighted that Sinclair, in states like Ohio, reaches a much wider audience — around 250,000 listeners [sic] — than networks like CNN, which reach somewhere around 30,000.” <<​
Back here on earth, CNN's audience is actually at least twenty times higher than that so this is Kushner serving fake news to fake news mongers....


>> One Sinclair journalist messaged the LA Times’s Matt Pearce to show a provision in their contract requiring them to pay back 40 percent of their base pay, times the amount of time left in the contract, should they quit. That kind of provision isn’t just punitive — it’s arguably illegal and unenforceable. But it could certainly intimidate staffers out of leaving, even if they strongly disagree with the editorial choices their owner makes.

The past month has seen a deserved focus on the possible role social media, particularly Facebook, plays in spreading political misinformation. But Sinclair is a good example of how political media, including outright conspiracy theorizing, can spread through more mundane and less technologically novel means too. Local news isn’t sexy or new. But it’s a mainstay of millions of Americans’ news diets. And Sinclair is profoundly changing it in a way that helps the Republican Party and the Trump administration. << --- Sinclair Explained​


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> >> Sinclair also began to develop workarounds to FCC regulations barring ownership of more than one commercial station per media market. The Smith brothers [owners of Sinclair -- see link] had their mother create a shell company to buy up stations that Sinclair legally could not, “promptly leasing the broadcast rights to Sinclair under a loophole known as a Local Marketing Agreement,” as Hylton explains. The FCC figured out what they were doing and fined Sinclair as well as the shell company, but enabled them to keep going with that loophole in the future.
> 
> That ability to work around limitations on owning multiple networks in a given city or region has helped fuel Sinclair’s incredible growth. Mother Jones’s Kroll reported that Sinclair is set, after the Tribune deal, to own two or more stations in 69 media markets across 46 of the 50 states. It will have at least one station in 39 of the top 50 media markets and seven of the top 10.
> 
> ...


No sinister motives there.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


CNN corrects a story. That’s all I saw. They got something wrong and corrected themselves.

You know what’s sad? Republicans give the media bad information on purpose. If they use it republicans say “see? Fake news”

Sinclair was busted for purposely trying to brainwash us all with fake news about fake news.

You’re worrying about one bad story not hundreds of stations that are brainwashing people with right lies


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

hazlnut said:


> study after study shows there is no "liberal bias"



"......the scholarship on media bias is fraught with its own biases, and for an objective algorithm to latch on to political leanings is a neat feat. Typically studies of bias start out by designating particular outlets as either left- or right-leaning and then examine, whether with a computer or human beings, how those biases play out. Danescu-Niculescu-Mizil and his colleagues took a different approach. They didn’t assign political slant, but just looked for patterns that emerge from the news outlet’s quoting behavior. They did this using the 2,274 speeches made by President Obama from 2009 to 2014 and 275 media outlets that quoted him."

Unbiased computer confirms media bias


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

"Most reporters and editors are liberal — *a now-dated Pew Research Center poll found that liberals outnumber conservatives in the media by some 5 to 1*, and that comports with my own anecdotal experience at National Public Radio. When you are liberal, and everyone else around you is as well, it is easy to fall into groupthink on what stories are important,* what sources are legitimate and what the narrative of the day will be*."

https://nypost.com/2017/10/21/the-other-half-of-america-that-the-liberal-media-doesnt-cover/


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

Conservatives Are Right. The News Media is Very Liberal

And the thing is, conservatives have a point. Study after study has shown that the mainstream media leans left, and that, as economists Tim Groseclose and Jeff Milyo have written, “an almost overwhelming fraction of journalists are liberal.” The extent of this bias, of course, depends on what your definitions of liberal and conservative. And the media has other, arguably more important, biases: towards controversy and producing content that is profitable. But it is safe to say that the median journalist in America is to the left of the median American voter, and that this affects how the news is presented to the public.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > study after study shows there is no "liberal bias"
> ...


This is why republicans got Bill Clinton to deregulate the media so they could take it over and use it just like we see Sinclair did.

Not only is the media slanted right it’s coordinated like never before.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

Fully 81% of news media professionals favor affirmative action in employment and academia.
Some 71% agree that the “government should work to ensure that everyone has a job.”
75% agree that the “government should work to reduce the income gap between rich and poor.”
56% say that the United States has exploited the nations of the Third World.
57% say that America’s disproportionate consumption of the world’s natural resources is “immoral.”
Nearly half agree that “the very structure of our society causes people to feel alienated.”
Only 30% agree that “private enterprise is fair to workers.”

94% of media professionals voted for Democrat Lyndon Johnson over Republican Barry Goldwater.
In 1968, 86% voted for Democrat Hubert Humphrey over Republican Richard Nixon.
In 1972, 81% voted for Democrat George McGovern over the incumbent Nixon.
In 1976, 81% voted for Democrat Jimmy Carter over Republican Gerald Ford.
In 1980, twice as many cast their ballots for Carter rather than for Republican Ronald Reagan.
In 1984, 58% supported Democrat Walter Mondale, whom Reagan defeated in the biggest landslide in presidential election history.
In 1988, White House correspondents from various major newspapers, television networks, magazines, and news services supported Democrat Michael Dukakis over Republican George H.W. Bush by a ratio of 12-to-1.
In 1992, those same correspondents supported Democrat Bill Clinton over the incumbent Bush by a ratio of 9 to 2.
Among Washington bureau chiefs and congressional correspondents, the disparity was 89% vs. 7%, in Clinton’s favor.
In a 2004 poll of campaign journalists, those based outside of Washington, DC supported Democrat John Kerry over Republican George W. Bush by a ratio of 3-to-1. Those based inside the Beltway favored Kerry by a 12-to-1 ratio.
In a 2008 survey of 144 journalists nationwide, journalists were 8 times likelier to make campaign contributions to Democrats than to Republicans.
A 2008 _Investors Business Daily_ study put the campaign donation ratio at 11.5-to-1, in favor of Democrats. In terms of total dollars given, the ratio was 15-to-1.

In a 1988 survey of business reporters, 54% of respondents identified themselves as Democrats, 9% as Republicans.
In a 1992 poll of journalists working for newspapers, magazines, radio, and television, 44% called themselves Democrats, 16% Republicans.
In a 1996 poll of 1,037 reporters at 61 newspapers, 61% identified themselves as Democrats, 15% as Republicans.
In a 2001 Kaiser Family Foundation poll, media professionals were nearly 7 times likelier to call themselves Democrats rather than Republicans.
A 2014 study by Indiana University's School of Journalism found that just 7.1% of all journalists identified themselves as Republicans, vs, 28.1% who self-identified as Democrats and 50.2% who said they were Independents.

in a 1981 study of 240 journalists nationwide, 65% identified themselves as liberals, 17% as conservatives.
In a 1983 study of news reporters, executives, and staffers, 32% identified themselves as liberals, 11% as conservatives.
In a 1992 study of more than 1,400 journalists, 44% identified themselves as liberals, 22% as conservatives.
In a 1996 study of Washington bureau chiefs and congressional correspondents, 61% identified themselves as liberals, 9% as conservatives.
In a 1996 study of 1,037 journalists, the respondents identified themselves as liberals 4 times more frequently than as conservatives. Among journalists working for newspapers with circulations exceeding 50,000, the ratio of liberals to conservatives was 5.4 to 1.
In a 2004 Pew Research Center study of journalists and media executives, the ratio of self-identified liberals to conservatives was 4.9 to 1.
In a 2007 Pew Research Center study of journalists and news executives, the ratio was 4 liberals for each conservative.

Research on Media Bias - Discover the Networks


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Conservatives Are Right. The News Media is Very Liberal
> 
> And the thing is, conservatives have a point. Study after study has shown that the mainstream media leans left, and that, as economists Tim Groseclose and Jeff Milyo have written, “an almost overwhelming fraction of journalists are liberal.” The extent of this bias, of course, depends on what your definitions of liberal and conservative. And the media has other, arguably more important, biases: towards controversy and producing content that is profitable. But it is safe to say that the median journalist in America is to the left of the median American voter, and that this affects how the news is presented to the public.


The station owners are cons who sensor


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives Are Right. The News Media is Very Liberal
> ...



#STFU Asshole - read on and get educated .... you pathetic half wit


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 5, 2018)

Easy Observation:
The Press always defends Democrat Presidents and they always attack Republican Presidents.
If a Republican President had abused his power with the IRS, NSA, DOJ and the FBI like Obama did the Press would be apoplectic.
Dossiergate is the political scandal of the century, but the Press is ignoring it because it's Obama.
The Russian Collusion issue is 100% political and the Press can't let it go.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



CNN knew the information was wrong before they broadcast it.  They corrected it only because they got caught.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> coordinated like never before.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Easy Observation:
> The Press always defends Democrat Presidents and they always attack Republican Presidents.
> If a Republican President had abused his power with the IRS, NSA, DOJ and the FBI like Obama did the Press would be apoplectic.
> Dossiergate is the political scandal of the century, but the Press is ignoring it because it's Obama.
> The Russian Collusion issue is 100% political and the Press can't let it go.



You are seeing it through brainwashed glasses.  Would a liberal media give Trump all that free air time?  Would a free media not call out the obstructionist Republicans during Obama's presidency?  Would a liberal media be quiet when Bush lied us into Iraq? 

You fools are such fools I know I am wasting my time.  You are being controlled and manipulated through the media and your churches.  Pathetic losers.  You'll all broke and you won't even realize you did it to yourself.  Liberals didn't screw you, the rich did.  Not George Soros but guys like the Koch Brothers.  They own you and they have convinced you that the media is liberal still.  HA.  Not since 1996 dummy

Telecommunications Act of 1996

Do you fools even understand what this act did?  It allowed the rich Republicans and lobbyists and Oil company lovers and global warming deniers to own the media.  Sad.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> sensor



Gee-Zeus little fella ... you can't even spell  .... You did mean "*Censor"* right ?   A *sensor* is a device that detects or measures a physical property and records, indicates, or otherwise responds to it.  and My sensors indicate that you are now and allways will be a half wit


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Maybe if you put the bong down you could focus long enough to read the links.  And it's not just CNN, stupid.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rich Republicans and lobbyists and Oil company lovers and global warming deniers to own the media.



All these outl;ets are owned and / or fully controlled by the UBER LIBERAL Comcast 


*NBC Broadcasting*


Affiliate Relations
NBC Owned Television Stations
Cozi TV
K15CU-D 15 – Salinas
KNBC 4 – Los Angeles
KNSD 39 (cable 7) - San Diego²
KNTV 11 – San Jose/San Francisco
KXAS 5 - Dallas/Fort Worth²
LXTV
New England Cable News
WBTS-LD – Boston
WCAU 10 – Philadelphia
WMAQ 5 – Chicago
WNBC 4 – New York
WRC 4 – Washington
WTVJ 6 – Miami
WVIT 30 – Hartford

Telemundo Station Group
KBLR – Las Vegas
KDEN-TV – Longmont, Colorado
KHRR – Tucson
KNSO – Fresno
KSTS – San Jose/San Francisco
KTAZ – Phoenix
KTMD – Houston
KVDA – San Antonio
KVEA – Los Angeles
KXTX – Dallas/Fort Worth
WKAQ – Puerto Rico (independent Spanish station)
WNEU – Boston/Merrimack
WNJU – New York
WSCV – Miami
WSNS – Chicago


NBCUniversal Television Distribution
*NBC Entertainment*


NBC – National Broadcasting Company
NBC Studios
Universal Television
EMKA, Ltd.
Universal Television Alternative Studio
SNL Studios
*NBCUniversal News Group*


NBC News
NBC Learn
NBC News Channel
NBC News Digital
NBC News International
NBC News Radio
NBC Publishing
NBCNews.com

CNBC
CNBC Pro
CNBC.com
CNBCplus
CNBC World
CNBC Asia
Nikkei CNBC (joint venture with The Nikkei and TV Tokyo)
SBS CNBC (joint venture with SBS Media Holdings)
CNBC-TV18 (joint venture with TV18)
CNBC Infinitey
CNBC Awaaz
CNBC Bajar
CNBC Prime
CNBC Tamilin


CNBC Europe
Class CNBC (joint venture with Class Editori and Mediaset)


MSNBC
Peacock Productions
TOMORROW[1]

NBCUniversal Archives
The Weather Channel – with private equity firms Bain Capital and The Blackstone Group
Weatherscan
Weather Films[2]

*NBCUniversal Cable Entertainment Group*


Bravo
E!
E! Studios
Wilshire Studios, reality studio


Oxygen
Syfy
Syfy.com
Syfy Wire
SyfyGames

Universal Kids
USA Network
Craftsy
International Media Distribution
Universal Cable Productions
*NBCUniversal International Television*


Chocolate Media (UK)
Lark Productions (Canada)
Lucky Giant (UK)[3]
Monkey Kingdom (UK)[4]
Carnival Films (UK)
Matchbox Pictures (Australia)[5]
*NBCUniversal Telemundo Enterprises*


NBC Universo
Telemundo
Telemundo of Puerto Rico Studios
Telemundo Studios
Telemundo Internacional
TeleXitos
Telemundo Films[6]
*NBC Sports Group*


Alli Sports
Golf Channel
GolfNow
MLB Network (5.44%) joint venture with Major League Baseball and other providers
NBC Olympic broadcasts
NBC Sports
NBCSN
NHL Network (United States) (15.6%) joint venture with National Hockey League
Olympic Channel
SportsEngine
SportsNet New York (8%) joint venture with the New York Mets and Charter Communications
Telemundo Deportes
Willow
NBC Sports Regional Networks
NBC Sports Bay Area (45%)
NBC Sports California
NBC Sports Chicago (20%)
NBC Sports Washington
NBC Sports Washington+

NBC Sports Boston
NBC Sports Northwest
NBC Sports Philadelphia
NBC Sports Philadelphia+

SNY (8%)
NBC Sports Films

NBC Sports Digital
Playmaker Media
Allstar Stats LLC.
Rotoworld

NBC Sports Gold
NBC Sports Digital Network

NBC Sports Ventures LLC.
NBC Sports Radio

*NBCUniversal International Networks*


Universal Channel
Latin America (operated by Fox International Channels and distributed by HBO Latin America Group)
United Kingdom and Ireland
Asia
Japan
Philippines
Turkey


Syfy (Latin America)
Movies 24
Eastern Europe
Russia and Moldova
Movies 24+

Style Network
Australia and New Zealand
Benelux
France
Asia
East Asia
Southeast Asia
South Asia
Iberia (includes Spain and Portugal)


DreamWorks Channel
*NBCUniversal Digital*


Fandango Media (70%, joint venture with Warner Bros.)
FandangoNow (formerly M-GO)
Fandango Movieclips
Flixster
Rotten Tomatoes
Cinepapaya
Movies.com
MovieTickets.com

Hulu (30%, in partnership with 21st Century Fox, The Walt Disney Company and Time Warner)
Hulu Documentary Films

Integrated Media Group
PictureBox Films
*Universal Parks & Resorts[edit]*

Universal Studios Hollywood
Universal CityWalk

Universal Orlando Resort
Universal Studios Florida
Universal's Islands of Adventure
CityWalk
Volcano Bay

Universal Studios Japan
Universal Creative
Universal Operations Group
Universal Production Studios

*Universal Filmed Entertainment Group[edit]*

Universal Pictures
Universal Studios Licensing
Illumination Entertainment
Illumination Mac Guff

DreamWorks Animation
DreamWorks Animation Television
DreamWorks Classics
Big Idea Entertainment
Bullwinkle Studios (50%, joint venture with Jay Ward Productions)
Harvey Entertainment (name-only unit)

DreamWorks Live Theatrical Productions
DreamWorks New Media
AwesomenessTV (51%, joint venture with Verizon Hearst Media Partners (Hearst Communications and Verizon Communications))
Awesomeness Films
AwesomenessINK
Awesomeness Music
Big Frame
S.o. R.a.d.

DreamWorksTV

Oriental DreamWorks (45%, joint venture with China Media Capital, Shanghai Media Group and Shanghai Alliance Investment)
DreamWorks Press

Focus Features
Focus World
Gramercy Pictures label
High Top Releasing

Amblin Partners (minority stake, joint venture with The Amblin Group, Participant Media, Reliance Entertainment, Entertainment One, and Alibaba Pictures)[7]
DreamWorks Pictures
DreamWorks Home Entertainment

Amblin Entertainment
Amblin Television
Storyteller Distribution Co., LLC

Working Title Films
WT2 Productions
Working Title Television

Carnival Films
Universal Animation Studios
Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Universal Home Entertainment Productions
Universal 1440 Entertainment
DreamWorks Animation Home Entertainment
Universal Sony Pictures Home Entertainment Australia (Australia and New Zealand, joint venture with Sony Pictures Home Entertainment)
Universal Playback

United International Pictures (50%, joint venture with Paramount Pictures)
Rede Telecine (10%, joint venture with Globosat, Paramount Pictures, MGM and 20th Century Fox)
Telecine Action
Telecine Cult
Telecine Fun
Telecine Pipoca
Telecine Premium
Telecine Touch
Telecine Productions
Telecine On Demand
Telecine Play

NBCUniversal Entertainment Japan
Universal Pictures International Entertainment
Paramount Home Media Distribution Japan

Back Lot Music
*Catalogs and libraries[edit]*

Universal Pictures
Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Optical Programming Associates

Focus Features
FilmDistrict
Good Machine
Gramercy Pictures
October Films
Savoy Pictures

Carnival Films library
Chiller Films library
UK distribution rights to most RKO Pictures films
PolyGram Filmed Entertainment (post-September 1996 library and some films released before then)
Most of the PolyGram Pictures library

Working Title Television library
Walter Lantz Productions library
Universal Animation Studios/Universal Cartoon Studios library
Illumination Entertainment library
DreamWorks Animation
DreamWorks Animation film library
DreamWorks Animation Television library
DreamWorks Classics libraries and catalogs
Chapman Entertainment


Universal Television
Revue Studios library
MCA TV library
Most Paramount Pictures sound feature films released from January 1929 to November 1949
MCA Television Entertainment library

Multimedia Entertainment library
USA Cable Entertainment/Studios USA library
The 1973-2004 NBC Studios[_disambiguation needed_] library (distributed outside of the U.S. by MGM Television)
IP rights to the pre-1973 NBC Studios[_disambiguation needed_] library (distributed by CBS Television Distribution)


NBCUniversal Cable Entertainment Group library
E! library
G4 Media library
Sprout Media Productions library
Universal Cable Productions library

Telemundo library
NBC Sports Group library
NBC News library
CNBC
MSNBC
The Weather Channel (co-owned with The Blackstone Group and Bain Capital)
NBC Broadcasting library
NBCUniversal Television Distribution library
LXTV library
New England Cable News

Matchbox Pictures library
*Former assets[edit]*
*Sold[edit]*

A&E Networks (15%, with The Walt Disney Company and Hearst)
A&E
Crime & Investigation Network
FYI (formerly The Biography Channel)
The History Network
History en Español
Military History Channel

Lifetime
LMN (formerly Lifetime Movie Network)
LRW (formerly Lifetime Real Women)


American Movie Classics
Court TV
Das Vierte
MGM Holdings (20%, with Sony Corporation of America, Providence Equity Partners, TPG Capital, DLJ Merchant Banking Partners and Quadrangle Group), split in 2010 due to the emergence from bankruptcy.
Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer
United Artists
Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Animation
MGM Home Entertainment
MGM Kids

MGM Television
MGM Networks
MGM Channel
MGM HD

This TV (50% with Tribune Broadcasting)
Studio 3 Partners LLC (with Paramount Pictures and Lions Gate Entertainment)
Epix

Rede Telecine (with Globosat, 20th Century Fox, Paramount Pictures and Universal Pictures)
LAPTV (with 20th Century Fox, Paramount Pictures and Universal Pictures)
Cinecanal
The Film Xone
Movie City

MGM Interactive
MGM On Stage
MGM Consumer Products


Paxson Television (now Ion Television) (32% with Paxson Communications, now Ion Media Networks)
Qubo (with Ion Media Networks, Scholastic Entertainment, Classic Media (now DreamWorks Classics) and Corus Entertainment): A children's programming block launched on September 9, 2006. In 2012, since Comcast's acquisition of NBCUniversal, NBC discontinued its Qubo block

QVC
Rogue Pictures: sold to Relativity Media in 2009
ShopNBC
Speed Channel (with Cox Communications and News Corporation)
Sundance Channel
TV One (50% joint venture with Radio One)
The Weather Company - with private equity firms Bain Capital and The Blackstone Group: Originally a parent company of The Weather Channel. In January 2016, it was acquired by IBM.
Intellicast.com
weather.com
The Weather Channel Desktop
The Weather Channel Mobile
Weather Underground


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

*CBS Corporation* is an American mass media corporation focused on commercial broadcasting, publishing, and television production, with most of its operations in the United States. The president, chief executive and executive chairman of the company is Leslie Moonves. Sumner Redstone, owner of National Amusements, controls CBS by way of his majority ownership of the company's Class A voting stock; he also serves as chairman emeritus.

It is currently the world's fourth largest entertainment company in terms of revenue, after Comcast, The Walt Disney Company, and Time Warner

Its editorial policies are UBER LIBERAL


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

And Now for ABC, a flagship property of Disney–ABC Television Group, a subsidiary of the Disney Media Networks division of The Walt Disney Company.  An UBER LIBERAL organization


Disney-ABC Television’s Corporate Liberal Agenda Comes Back to Bite Them


Walt Disney Owns .....



Walt Disney Pictures: common name for Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures
Disneynature
*Animation[edit]*

Walt Disney Animation Studios
DisneyToon Studios

Pixar Animation Studios
*Lucasfilm Ltd.[edit]*

Industrial Light & Magic
Lucasfilm Animation
Lucasfilm Animation Singapore

LucasArts: All in-house development was ceased in April 2013, but they remained open as a publisher and licensor.[6]
Lucas Licensing
Lucas Books, licensed book publishing imprint

Lucas Online
Skywalker Sound
*Marvel Studios[edit]*

Marvel Music
Marvel Film Productions LLC (Delaware)
MVL Development LLC (Delaware)
MVL Productions LLC: an indirect wholly owned film development subsidiary
MVL Film Finance LLC: holder of Marvel's Movie debt and theatrical film rights to the twelve characters and supporting characters as collateral.
MVL Rights, LLC: subsidiary holding movie rights of all Marvel Characters with some on contract with MVL Film Finance
Iron Works Productions LLC: subsidiary holding debt to finance the Iron Man films.
Incredible Production (Delaware)
Asgard Productions LLC (Delaware)
*Distribution[edit]*

Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures, theatrical distribution unit formerly known as Buena Vista Pictures Distribution
Touchstone Pictures
Walt Disney Studios Marketing
Worldwide Special Events
Buena Vista Theatres, Inc.[7]
Disney Studio Store: collocated with a Ghirardelli Soda Fountain and Chocolate Shop in the El Capitan Building next to the theater
El Capitan Theatre
El Capitan Entertainment Centre


*Disney Music Group[edit]*

Walt Disney Records
Hollywood Records
DMG Nashville

Disney Music Publishing
Agarita Music[8]
Buena Vista Music Co.[8]
Falferious Music[8]
Five Hundred South Songs[8]
Fuzzy Muppet Songs
Holpic Music, Inc.[8]
Hollywood Pictures Music[8]
Mad Muppet Melodies
Marvel Comics Music
Pixar Music
Pixar Talking Pictures
Seven Peaks Music
Seven Summits Music[8]
Touchstone Pictures Music & Songs, Inc.[8]
Utapau Music
Walt Disney Music Company[8]
Wampa-Tauntaun Music
Wonderland Music Company[8]

Disney Concerts[9]
*Disney Theatrical Group[edit]*

Disney Theatrical Productions
Disney Live Family Entertainment
Walt Disney Special Events Group[10]

Disney Theatrical Licensing
New Amsterdam Development Corp.
New Amsterdam Theatre (long term lease)

New Amsterdam Theatrical Productions, Inc.
Walt Disney Theatrical Worldwide, Inc.
Buena Vista Theatrical Ventures, Inc.[2]
Buena Vista Theatrical Merchandise, LLC
*Disney Studio Services[edit]*

Disney Digital Studio Services - Studio Post Production
Studio Production Services
Walt Disney Studios (Burbank)
Golden Oak Ranch
Prospect Studios
KABC7 Studio B


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Fully 81% of news media professionals favor affirmative action in employment and academia.
> Some 71% agree that the “government should work to ensure that everyone has a job.”
> 75% agree that the “government should work to reduce the income gap between rich and poor.”
> 56% say that the United States has exploited the nations of the Third World.
> ...



Yea well that's because 71% of Americans agree with these things.  Even a lot of people who voted for Trump think Affirmative Action is a good idea.  Think about how many black people voted for Trump but think AA is a good idea.  Think about how many pro choice people voted for Trump.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Easy Observation:
> The Press always defends Democrat Presidents and they always attack Republican Presidents.
> If a Republican President had abused his power with the IRS, NSA, DOJ and the FBI like Obama did the Press would be apoplectic.
> Dossiergate is the political scandal of the century, but the Press is ignoring it because it's Obama.
> The Russian Collusion issue is 100% political and the Press can't let it go.


If you are a con then your opinion means nothing to me.  You'll see it the way you want to see it.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> And Now for ABC, a flagship property of Disney–ABC Television Group, a subsidiary of the Disney Media Networks division of The Walt Disney Company.  An UBER LIBERAL organization
> 
> 
> Disney-ABC Television’s Corporate Liberal Agenda Comes Back to Bite Them
> ...



They've been taken over too

What happens to Fox News after the Disney-Fox merger?

Disney’s live-action films and television shows consistently championed limited government, self-reliance, the American Founding, and Judeo-Christian morality. In short, they schooled millions in the principles of American conservatism.

*Walt Disney: Hollywood’s Most Influential Conservative Filmmaker*

*Oh, and when even Ann Coulter is being called a RINO and not even Chris Christy is considered a conservative, you rwnj's can go fuck yourselves.*


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> *CBS Corporation* is an American mass media corporation focused on commercial broadcasting, publishing, and television production, with most of its operations in the United States. The president, chief executive and executive chairman of the company is Leslie Moonves. Sumner Redstone, owner of National Amusements, controls CBS by way of his majority ownership of the company's Class A voting stock; he also serves as chairman emeritus.
> 
> It is currently the world's fourth largest entertainment company in terms of revenue, after Comcast, The Walt Disney Company, and Time Warner
> 
> Its editorial policies are UBER LIBERAL


Oh on social issues they are liberal.  They do that on purpose.  It really turns out the conservative vote when cons hear about queers and pro choice and anti guns.

Show me one of these organizations that endorsed Hillary.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Fully 81% of news media professionals favor affirmative action in employment and academia.
> Some 71% agree that the “government should work to ensure that everyone has a job.”
> 75% agree that the “government should work to reduce the income gap between rich and poor.”
> 56% say that the United States has exploited the nations of the Third World.
> ...


92% of all 45 year olds in 1996 were 50% less likely than 22% of minorities to buy a 5 clip AR15.  

You would have more conservatives in the media if they weren't off molesting women in the office.

How Bill O’Reilly Silenced His Accusers

Confidential Bill O’Reilly Settlements Made Public For First Time

These Bill O’Reilly Settlement Details Will Make You Want To Scream

Only an asshole would watch this




or this


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

S.J. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The makeup of tv & news media staff may skew Democrat, but its power is conservative.  Editorial staffers, many of whom have little control. 

Sinclair Media Group on local broadcast, dominate the space and last month Trump’s broadcast regulatory body helped pave the way for Sinclair, already the biggest player in local broadcasting, to reach nearly 70% of US households in a merger previously prevented by public broadcasting monopoly protections. This is unprecedented.

With the internet making fast inroads it’s little wonder Trump is targeting net neutrality rules, in addition to favoring Breitbart news. 

Newsroom headcounts do favor Democrats over Republicans, but not as much as they favor independents: as of 2013, just 7% identified as Republicans, while 28% declared themselves Democrats.  But more than half of those surveyed identified as independents.  If anything, it would appear most reporters are moderate.


----------



## hadit (Apr 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Easy Observation:
> ...



When the vast majority of the people who write and choose the stories all admit to voting for the same party, it's legitimate to question their objectivity. Would you still be so accepting of the situation if most reporters and editors voted Republican?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



just 7% identified as Republicans, while 28% declared themselves Democrats. But more than half of those surveyed identified as independents. If anything, it would appear most reporters are moderate.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



I'm more concerned with who's making the decisions on what stories can be run.  The reporters don't get to decide anymore.

almost all media comes from the same six sources.

That's consolidated from 50 companies back in 1983.

The fact that a few companies own everything bothers me.

These 6 Corporations Control 90% Of The Media In America












Like all reliable watchdogs, the media are expected to bark, but when its many-faceted voice is owned by a small number of corporate masters, concerns about its willingness to keep barking arise.

The trend of media conglomeration has been steady. In 1983, 50 corporations controlled most of the American media, including magazines, books, music, news feeds, newspapers, movies, radio and television. By 1992 that number had dropped by half. By 2000, six corporations had ownership of most media, and today five dominate the industry: Time Warner, Disney, Murdoch's News Corporation, Bertelsmann of Germany and Viacom. 



And now we have this Sinclair?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Did you know that back in the day NBC Corporation could not tell the News room what they could and could not report?  So if Dan Rather or Tom Brokaw or Peter Jennings wanted to run a story, they could.  Today that's not the case.  If BP Oil is an advertiser and Dan Rather has some dirt on BP, the Corporate CEO will tell the news room to scrap the story.  

Did you notice any negative news about the bankers after the horrible TARP program?  No you did not.  But we all know that too big to fail bailout was ridiculous.  Any liberal media would have called them out.  But none did.  Know why?  Because the bosses aren't liberal.  That's why.


----------



## hadit (Apr 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



That's legit, if you can show that Republicans get softer treatment than democrats do.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



All of which is irrelevant anyway --- no one would suggest the question is the _personal affiliations _of employees of various media companies, but rather the public output of their employ*ers.  *But I understand why it was brought  up; Groan Been thinks a non sequitur association fallacy makes an actual point.  Clearly he failed to learn anything in his hiatus.

Besides which, this is reflective of the general population anyway; there are arguably more Liberals than conservatives in the general population, and certainly Independents outnumber both Republicans and Democrats.  As we should.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Only a shameless lying douchebag like you would pretend that leftwingers don't allow their political beliefs affect what they publish or broadcast.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Besides which, this is reflective of the general population anyway; there are arguably more Liberals than conservatives in the general population, *and certainly Independents outnumber both Republicans and Democrats. As we should.*


You?  Independent?  You're the biggest fucking liberal on this site.  HAHAHAHAHAHA.....LMAO.  The best part?  You probably really do think you're an Independent.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Besides which, this is reflective of the general population anyway; there are arguably more Liberals than conservatives in the general population, *and certainly Independents outnumber both Republicans and Democrats. As we should.*
> ...



I'm both, if you need to know.

"Independent" means you're not associated with a political party.  "Liberal" means you believe in Liberalism.

That is, *I* do, not "you"

Those aren't in any way in conflict with each other, let alone opposites.

And yes, there are more of us than there are of you dichotomous binary-bots.  Deal with it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don't need "pretense".  I need proof that a non sequitur has some bridge somewhere that makes it not a non sequitur.

And it didn't say anything up there about "leftwingers".  Go forth and lurn too reed.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Save it, asshole.  I was just commenting on your stupidity.  I don't give two shits about your "political philosophy".  Deal with it.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Besides which, this is reflective of the general population anyway; there are arguably more Liberals than conservatives in the general population, *and certainly Independents outnumber both Republicans and Democrats. As we should.*
> ...



You guys wouldn't know what a liberal is if it fucked you in the ass.  You think Ann Coulter and the Koch Brothers and Chris Christie are liberals.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No we don't, moron.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


RINO's though right?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No one thinks that.

On the other hand the Op and others are clearly ignorant in the extreme about what a liberal is.

They assume that media outlets are owned by corporations and therefore have no left wing bias. This idea is predicated on the false notion that liberals and left wingers are anti corporate. This is a false premise as many many corporate owners and employees are liberal and left wing.

Massive failure.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Evidently then, you failed.

As far as political philosophies and their relevance --- care to play a round of "guess what the topic is"?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Indeed, a Liberal could fuck them in the ass.  But he wouldn't use the government to do it, and that's what makes him a Liberal.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 6, 2018)

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Using government to fuck us all in the ass is what liberals specialize in, dumbass.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Herewith you have (again) re-re-re-re-reconfirmed that you have no clue what _Liberalism _means.

Not that it wasn't common knowledge.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Is that why rich conservatives are taking over the media?

Over the years, they’ve become the largest television station operator in the U.S. by number of stations, and the largest by total coverage, owning or operating a total of 193 stations in more than 80 markets. Those stations reach around 38 percent of American households. The media conglomerate is seeking the OK from the Trump administration to buy Tribune Media Co., which would spread the company’s scripted messages even further.

I Quit Working For Sinclair And They Sued Me. Here's Why I'm Fighting Back. | HuffPost


----------



## hadit (Apr 6, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



All they have to do is produce a handful of editors that will swear and produce evidence that they are being pressured to present stories from a conservative perspective. I have yet to hear or see anything like that, have you?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 6, 2018)

hadit said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Never


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



During my time in the CBS 12 newsroom, I learned complaints to HR at the local and national levels were not only discouraged, but a quick route to termination. 

I Quit Working For Sinclair And They Sued Me. Here's Why I'm Fighting Back. | HuffPost

As reporters and anchors at the company, we were routinely told to follow leads and angles with a clear-cut conservative agenda. At CBS12, I was ordered to do man-on-the-street interviews that were clearly politically biased. I’d ask loaded questions like, “How much do you disagree with Obama this year?” It was disguised as real journalism. The funny thing is, I’m a Republican ― and I was still pissed by it. But it was more than just the questions. It was the stories that we were told to do. They often had to have a religious tie-in. We couldn’t do stories, for the most part, that involved the LGBTQ community. There were a set of parameters and we had to stick to them.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 6, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Funny no one can show video examples of such interviews.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 6, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


That's because it's made up.  The left wing media outed itself during the 1016 election.  They weren't concerned about everyone seeing it because they were 100% certain that Hillary was going to win.  Then they were 100% certain they could frame Trump with "collusion" and force him out of office.  Now they're starting to realize it's not going to happen and they have to start all over and pretend to be non-biased.  That's what this thread (and a thousand other ones) is, an attempt to make people think msm is not a bunch of left wing propagandists.  Too late.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2018)

S.J. said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Classic projection. Fox News is fake news.

You got lucky in 1016. Like when they said Dewey won. Trump also said rigged election. For once I believe him


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Why, someone have money on Cnut?


----------

